# Whats your "Meyers Briggs" personality type?



## JustJazzie (Oct 15, 2018)

I've been diving back into a bit of personal research on the Meyers Briggs personality type indicator. (currently reading Type-talk, and wanting to follow it up with Gifts Differing)

I find it a really interesting way to try and understand people/friends/family a little better. (Although I am definitely aware it has its limitations)

Anywho- I was just curious who on here who happens to know what their type is, and if the results resonate with you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2018)

I was type ENTP when I did this test many years ago.  I remember thinking it was dead on when I read the summaries about this type.  

What is your type?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 15, 2018)

INFJ for me! And yeah, pretty accurate.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm a ESTJ-A


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 15, 2018)

@SquarePeg My sister is an ENTP! We get along quite well.  As far as I can tell, I am INFJ, though my J/P was near 50%, but if I take tests that are only measuring J vs P- I test strongly J. I am hoping that by doing more research, I can be certain. I get a little frustrated in tests like these when they say things like "people think "x" of me" or when the results tell you how other people "see" you. I'm not other people, so how am I supposed to know if thats how other people experience me?!

@DGMPhotography,  Me too! how interesting!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 15, 2018)

JustJazzie said:


> @SquarePeg My sister is an ENTP! We get along quite well.  As far as I can tell, I am INFJ, though my J/P was near 50%, but if I take tests that are only measuring J vs P- I test strongly J. I am hoping that by doing more research, I can be certain. I get a little frustrated in tests like these when they say things like "people think "x" of me" or when the results tell you how other people "see" you. I'm not other people, so how am I supposed to know if thats how other people experience me?!
> 
> @DGMPhotography,  Me too! how interesting!



High five!  (using this obnoxious band emote, because for some reason we don't have a high five one)


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2018)

My wife said the A stand for A**hole...lol


----------



## limr (Oct 15, 2018)

I get slightly different results depending on the day and version, but I am most often an INTP. Parts of it are fairly accurate, though the parts that don't feel quite right are the areas where I have sometimes scored on the other side of the scale. So it seems I am a bit of a mixture of INTP and INFP


----------



## waday (Oct 15, 2018)

Quite interesting, as I've tested for INFJ, as well. I thought only 1-2% of the population had this designation, yet 50% on here have it so far. Granted, only 6 people have responded, haha. 

I remember looking into this a while back (and agreed with it), but decided to look into what it meant again today. And, I would again agree (I read this assessment).


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 15, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I'm a ESTJ-A


 Ohh! I dont think I have anyone in my current circle who is ESTJ. I'll have to pay attention! 



DGMPhotography said:


> High five!  (using this obnoxious band emote, because for some reason we don't have a high five one)


 lol! Clearly, who ever is in charge of emojis here should reevaluate their priorities. 



jcdeboever said:


> My wife said the A stand for A**hole...lol


 :giggle: Ya know. I have never really paid attention to the A vs T part of it all. I know I am T, but not sure what that entails! I will have to research this a bit further. 



limr said:


> I get slightly different results depending on the day and version, but I am most often an INTP. Parts of it are fairly accurate, though the parts that don't feel quite right are the areas where I have sometimes scored on the other side of the scale. So it seems I am a bit of a mixture of INTP and INFP


 I've read its fairly common to get stuck between two. Supposedly delving into the cognitive functions each uses is supposed to help you figure it out. So far, it just has me more confused. 



waday said:


> Quite interesting, as I've tested for INFJ, as well. I thought only 1-2% of the population had this designation, yet 50% on here have it so far. Granted, only 6 people have responded, haha.
> 
> I remember looking into this a while back (and agreed with it), but decided to look into what it meant again today. And, I would again agree (I read this assessment).



I've heard the argument for this is that. a) you are more likely to find Introverts online, and b) that INFJ's are one of the most likely to be interested in personality profiling, and therefore more likely to click into threads/articles on the subject. I am still trying to figure out if I am INFJ or INFP, but as I mentioned above- when I take a J vs P analysis, I rate high on the J scale. I would really like to confirm an answer though, because things are so much easier and organized when they fit into boxes! LOL


----------



## waday (Oct 15, 2018)

JustJazzie said:


> I've heard the argument for this is that. a) you are more likely to find Introverts online, and b) that INFJ's are one of the most likely to be interested in personality profiling, and therefore more likely to click into threads/articles on the subject. I am still trying to figure out if I am INFJ or INFP, but as I mentioned above- when I take a J vs P analysis, I rate high on the J scale. I would really like to confirm an answer though, because things are so much easier and organized when they fit into boxes! LOL


Haha.. and makes perfect sense!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2018)

Nerds


----------



## JoeW (Oct 15, 2018)

First, how you score on MBTI (or DiSC or other personality assessments) is a function of what role you're referring to.  For instance, a married woman who works and has two kids could have 3 different scores (if she answers when thinking about her marriage, or her relationship with her kids, or her experience and roles at work).

Second, I scored out as an ENTJ the last time I took the MBTI.  I've taken it several times.  The most consistent element for me is the EN.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 15, 2018)

JoeW said:


> First, how you score on MBTI (or DiSC or other personality assessments) is a function of what role you're referring to.  For instance, a married woman who works and has two kids could have 3 different scores (if she answers when thinking about her marriage, or her relationship with her kids, or her experience and roles at work).
> 
> Second, I scored out as an ENTJ the last time I took the MBTI.  I've taken it several times.  The most consistent element for me is the EN.


This is an incredibly valid point, and where I think I struggle with taking these tests. For instance, I recall a question about travel- "My travel plans are very well thought out" - Or something like that. Well, If I were planning a trip myself, I would plan the entire thing out pretty in depth, (...and then I would get so tired of planning I would probably just stay home) However, I have learned that is difficult to stick with a plan with kids or when traveling with friends/family. So I circumvent the part of my brain that desires to stick to a plan and I simply make the "plan" "To let other people make the plan" Then I cant get frustrated when things don't go my way. So, how am I supposed to respond to the original question?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2018)

The wife read it and said it was spot on. I never read it. Her company was doing it. I forget why but it sounded hokie as I recall. She had to guess mine and got it right. She asked what she was and I said, COACH


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 15, 2018)

I also did this many years ago and I think it was INTJ. My wife is more like an ESFJ and it seems we balance out. I need everything precise and planned out, she will just wing it (I'm sure her view is more of her taking control of the situation and that I just can't make up my mind)


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 15, 2018)

I failed.

Joe


----------



## Designer (Oct 15, 2018)

ESTJ, for what it's worth.  

What is it worth?


----------



## limr (Oct 15, 2018)

Designer said:


> ESTJ, for what it's worth.
> 
> What is it worth?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 15, 2018)

Not much... 

I didn't get past the first 25 or so and had two 'neither's and three 'both's! so that was enough of that!

I've never heard of this one and having been in education, well, practically my whole life, I should have at least run across it somewhere along the way. How does something that somebody came up with in the 1940's end up going around online now?? 

Besides looking it up I had to go look up Jung because, I don't know how long it's been since I last took an ed psych class! lol This has little meaning; I mean, I think you already know if you tend to be more introverted or extroverted (or either/both in different circumstances). Apparently as often as not if people take it again down the road they're likely to get a different letter combination. Which means, this is unreliable.

You just can't put much stock in this type thing. When I was still working as an EI Specialist if I got a new referral I'd look at the medical reports, any evaluations on development that had been done, information gained from the parents (since they know their child best), etc. You can't look at just one test result and use that as the be-all and end-all.

I love old movies from the '40s but I think we've learned some things since then. I'd save your money for something else other than giving it to whoever's selling this schlock.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 15, 2018)

This is like the big block of cheese. There was some inservice several years ago that our agency school staff did, but my dept. thankfully didn't. But being located in one of the schools, every school staff meeting they'd bring up that big block of cheese thing. I never did get what it was about and didn't really want to know! lol

This time of year there are usually insurance commercials with - two guys with a big block of cheese. That company seriously needs to make some new commercials.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2018)

It may be an opportunity to learn how to communicate with people, if that's what you want. I get the concept but if your management and have to micro manage your way into increasing an individuals performance then maybe you have already lost. Things could be in place to take the peoples emotion out of the equation in terms of production. I think as many things, there are "people variables". We should, if leaders, spouses, or managers, be able to listen. Problems are opportunities,  just because a constant complaining employee is venting does not mean that their rant is not relevant. We should embrace this as opportunity. I think this test or concept is non productive and causes companies to spin there wheels. As a husband, CEO, manger, clearly define your expectations as employers pr managers, treat them with respect, measure their performance or  production by eliminating emotion.  Create a statistical measurement of performance. Good employees want to produce, perform, be rewarded. In terms of a husband, we could measure this as well. Do we, should we? I don't think so in general. People have always had problems communicating, nothing new. Current technology is making it even more challenging


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 15, 2018)

ENJT is what the wildly unreliable looking website I just found said.

Edit: After reading the description, I’m thinking a more thorough test would read differently.


----------



## Designer (Oct 15, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> It may be an opportunity to learn how to communicate with people, if that's what you want.


F that!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 15, 2018)

I've taken these tests a few times for various leadership/instructor courses and always show as ENTJ.

I can easily understand how I fall into that category.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 15, 2018)

Libra.

I really should take it.  I start, then get bored about 15 minutes into it and go do something else.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m a fairly strong ISTJ my wife is almost equally strong in the opposite except for sharing the J with me (she’s an ENFJ). 

@justjazzy, from what I know of you, I would say you’re a J but you can vacillate between the two if you’re close. I think I read that you can sway up to 3 points from your normal value depending on the situation. 

As far as your planning for a trip question, you should treat each question as what would feel most natural. So if you would naturally do something one way but circumstances usually prevent it, it doesn’t change your natural bent. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 18, 2018)

INFP has been my consistent result over the years.


----------



## compur (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm the type that thinks classifying people into types is BS.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2018)

Briggs & Stratton, 5 horsepower. Picks up even wet, rained-on grass!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2018)

Watch: Why the Myers-Briggs test is totally meaningless


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2018)

Exactly. That article is consistent with other information I found - such as...
1/2 the people who take it get different results each time.
 Yeah, that's reliable. <--- sarcasm

The company that produces this makes $20 million a year from this and whatever else they sell. Mostly all it seems to do when people use it is to put money in someone's virtual pocket for an outdated quiz thingy that in what, 80 years?? has yet to be shown to have any validity at all.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2018)

Really?  I did this at a workshop for work many years ago with my team.  The results were on the money for everyone.  N0w, whether or not someone can effectively make use of the self knowledge is up to the individual.  I found it insightful and I think that the more we are self aware, the easier it is to find happiness and avoid situations/jobs/relationships that will be toxic to that happiness.   That being said, I don’t see it as any more or less valuable than knowing your zodiac sign and all that comes along with that insight.  Good to know and usually accurate when it c0mes to personality and compatibility.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 19, 2018)

I Think that the results being perfectly applicable to everyone is just about the same way that horoscope predictions seem to be "perfectly applicable"' to anyone. We want to be lucky,we want to find the perfect person, we want to have success,we want to find love. When horoscope prediction tells us that we will do the above things, most people want to believe it. Because you know , zodiac and all, you know,right?


----------



## waday (Oct 19, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I Think that the results being perfectly applicable to everyone is just about the same way that horoscope predictions seem to be "perfectly applicable"' to anyone. We want to be lucky,we want to find the perfect person, we want to have success,we want to find love. When horoscope prediction tells us that we will do the above things, most people want to believe it. Because you know , zodiac and all, you know,right?


The Barnum (or Forer) effect...  but, I would think/hope that these results might be a _little _better than horoscopes, because at least these results are based on answers to questions rather than the time of year born.  But I agree, there's a little something in each of them that is easily relatable to pretty much anyone.

One thing I disagree with in the article/video is that I don't think we should unfairly judge something just because they're making a profit off of it. Otherwise, one could say that this website is "useless", because it's here just to make a profit. Or, doctors are useless just because they make a profit. That's not necessarily true. (Or, why should I listen to Vox, when they have ads placed throughout their website...)

And, I don't think we should take the test and put ourselves in a box based on the results, either. It's something that might aid a person in one direction or another, but it probably shouldn't be used to place/pigeonhole them in a career without other inputs and thoughts. Everyone is different--pretty much what Jung said.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2018)

I don't have a problem with someone making money from selling products. But I think it's unethical to sell something and market it as any sort of valid test when it apparently has not been significantly validated by any research in the field. Since at least the 1940s. (I mean, it would been validated long before the 21st century if there was anything to it.)

There's a reason that professionals in the field don't use this. I've found that there can be a study to show just about anything, but any one study needs to be backed up by further research. It should be consistent with other work done in the field.

Pigeonholing people based on something like this can be counterproductive. It's the ol' self fulfilling prophecy; keep telling someone something about themselves and they might be likely to believe it whether it's accurate or not; they may become what they were told they are (which is why verbal abuse can be so damaging to children). It allows little room for growth - if someone thinks they're one thing and not another, they may never believe or try anything different.

I figured that out of 25 questions, on 5 I really couldn't say one or the other - it might be both, it might be neither. There shouldn't be 1/5 of the possible questions with that result; a few out of 100+, maybe. Taking stats in college was too long ago, who can remember?? lol but this is out of whack.

At most I think this just tells people what they already knew about themselves if they really thought about it. I don't have to go look this up in JAMA do I?? I'm retired, I don't have to do that anymore (although usually it was JAMA Pediatrics).


----------



## CherylL (Oct 19, 2018)

I took it 20+ years ago and then recently and was about the same INFJ with I & J at only 3% each.  The few articles I read regarding the results were fairly spot on.  I think the long MMPI test is more accurate.  My husband took that one in college for one of his classes.  With over 500 questions there are certain questions that rephrase to get a more accurate result.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 19, 2018)

Well, it is ironic that I did the test for the wife. She printed it out and it seems to have me in the right box so to speak. She had to do the test with her people from work, it was mandatory. They were looking at ways of improving communication and seeing if their people might be better in another position. She had 3 controlled properties where they made some changes in the leasing department, and others. I guess they swapped some people around. Interesting results in the leasing sales, the new people outperformed the old and with impressive results. Others were more productive in their new assignments.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2018)

Derrel said:


> I Think that the results being perfectly applicable to everyone is just about the same way that horoscope predictions seem to be "perfectly applicable"' to anyone. We want to be lucky,we want to find the perfect person, we want to have success,we want to find love. When horoscope prediction tells us that we will do the above things, most people want to believe it. Because you know , zodiac and all, you know,right?



My reference to zodiac signs was in relation to the character traits that people with a sign typically have and the compatibility between various signs both in love and in friendships.  I wasn’t referring to the horoscope column predictions of love or money coming your way this week or whatever.


----------



## limr (Oct 19, 2018)

Just because a tool is misused doesn't mean it should be thrown out. I sometimes use a tape dispenser as a de facto hammer. Sometimes it works for simple jobs, but sometimes it doesn't. When it can't get the job done, do I throw it away? No, because it's still great at dispensing tape. I just have to stop using it as a hammer.

When used inappropriately, many standard psychological tests could be considered 'useless' because they are overreaching, stretching the limits of what can be learned or interpreted from the results. But that doesn't mean they have no value. If nothing else, the simple act of taking the test is a valuable exercise in self-reflection, something that I think is in short supply these days. 

Yes, there is a limit to how useful these kinds of tests can be, but once again, limited =/= useless.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 19, 2018)

I didn’t realize there was such opposition to the test. The author of the article clearly had his position on the subject. I’m not entirely sure he understood the limitations of the test though. Several times he/she talked of it predicting how happy or how well suited a person would be for a position or in life. I’m not sure where that idea is coming from. I’ve taken a number of the tests over the years but I’ve never thought it was predicting anything. I’ve always thought it was  simply reporting the strength of personality characteristics. They (Meyers Briggs) chose 4 scales to rate people on. I don’t think they make any claim that those are the only spectrums that make up a person’s personality. 

As far as test takers getting different results each time they take the test, I think there’s two likely reasons. First, the test takers may not have been properly instructed in how to answer the questions. Similarly to how @justjazzy wasn’t sure to answer them situationally or as to what felt natural. The author of the article had a section about this. The second reason would involve people that are close to the middle of one of the spectrums that may sway one way or another causing them to show up on different sides when taking different tests. I think the number of people with changing results would be far less if these two factors were taken into consideration. 

The test naturally has more empirical evidence about someone’s personality than the zodiac signs but it’s not something that can be used to predict specific behavior simply by knowing what someone scored off of it. I think it better describes the general tendencies of a person though. If I needed to hire an administrative assistant I’d look for someone that was a high S (they are likely to be detailed oriented). This is not a guarantee, nor would it be the only factor I would look at but it would be part of my decision making process. 

I think of the test as more of a tool, and like any tool, it needs to be used correctly.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2018)

NASA: We Didn't Change Your Zodiac Sign, Astrology Isn't Real | Inverse


----------



## limr (Oct 19, 2018)

What would we ever do without links to random articles and no discussion?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2018)

The article has facts. Without the article you would be back to trading uninformed opinion, sharing ignorance.


----------



## limr (Oct 19, 2018)

The_Traveler said:


> The article has facts. Without the article you would be back to trading uninformed opinion, sharing ignorance.



Thank you so very much for educating us all.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't know what induced this pair of sarcastic comments but you'll have to continue by yourself as I'm not interested in a useless quarrel.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 20, 2018)

I do not need a test......I'm 100% Libra. I mean, I straighten other peoples picture frames when I visit.


----------

